# James Lawrence Scott



## PhilB99 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to find any informtion regarding the death (or life) of James Lawrence Scott, he was born in Middlesborough in 1922 and died in a marine accident in Port Kembla NSW in 1967 he was resident in Auckland at the time. We believe he was an AB with Union Steam and have details of him being on the Waitemata in 1954 on a voyage to Port Alberni, British Columbia. Any help or information would be greatly appreciated.
Phil


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Phil, there was a Yorkie with the name Jim Scott who worked with me as a rigger on the Auckland Harbour Bridge in 56/57. It's a common name though. I seem to recall this guy had red or fair hair. I know he was in hospital for a few days after breaking his wrist/arm on the job.
A long shot, but maybe somebody else will remember him from those days. Good luck.

Taff


----------



## PhilB99 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Taff,
Very many thanks for your contact. I've past this on to my cousin Mark Scott his son, who will be joining this thread.
Phil


----------



## Mark Scott (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Taff,

I had an understanding my father worked for a while on the Meremere power station job that was being built about the same time as the Auckland harbour bridge. It would be interesting to know if he was the Jim Scott you worked with. I have a photo of him from the 1950s that would probably confirm for you if he was the person you knew but not sure how it can be posted to this thread. Mark.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Mark Scott said:


> Hi Taff,
> 
> I had an understanding my father worked for a while on the Meremere power station job that was being built about the same time as the Auckland harbour bridge. It would be interesting to know if he was the Jim Scott you worked with. I have a photo of him from the 1950s that would probably confirm for you if he was the person you knew but not sure how it can be posted to this thread. Mark.


Hi Mark,
I'll send you a PM (Private Message) with my email address and you could send it that way, but if you could get it on site here someone may recognise him.

Contact 'Spongebob' on this site by PM as I believe Bob worked on the Meremere plant, he may also know where to point you for information.
I worked there as a rigger for about ten days, but was sacked after a big punch-up with a foreman!

Have you contacted the Union Steamship Company, although I'm not sure if they are still operating, but Bob may even be able to help you with that.

Cheers

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello Mark, I have picked up Taff's post above.
Sorry , I cannot add much.
I was at sea with the Union co 57/61 and worked most of my shore years with Babcock and Wilcox, the builders of Mermere power station but the job was finished by then. A mate of mine , a Yorky called Harry Dutton worked there as a rigger during the mid/ late 50's but he passed away a few months ago.
The only connection with early Meremere was when I joined the Rangitane in 1957 to sail to the UK and we carried a bunch of signed off Babcock boiler makers back home to Belfast. They caused havoc first night at sea when they had a fight that near demolished the Pig and Whistle pub on board.

Unfortunately the Union co is well defunct now but keep up the exposure as there are many on this site that may trigger a recall

Regards Bob


----------



## Mark Scott (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for your post Bob. Mark


----------

